# Massachusetts House releases $36.2B state budget



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Democratic leaders in the Massachusetts House unveiled a $36.2 billion state budget plan Wednesday for the fiscal year that begins July 1.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/politics/massachusetts-house-releases-362b-state-budget/25399184#!DocsY


----------

